# If I could bring a guitar model back...



## Science_Penguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Came to me while I was in blacai's thread, and I figured it might as well be its own topic.

Is there a model that's no longer in production that you want to see again?

Let me tell you, I REALLY want Ibanez to bring this one back:






Had the opportunity to play one a few good yonks ago, and it felt AMAZING. Real nice neck on these things.

Also, I'm always up for more Destroyers.

How about you guys?


----------



## oracles (Apr 7, 2017)

The god damn Jackson KE-7. I've been after one for years now.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 7, 2017)

Cool idea.

For me, it's a bit of a toss-up. I really wanted an Ibanez RG1077XL or RG2027X, and actually came very close to buying each, but opted for a Parker Fly one time and a Brian Moore and a Roland Guitar Synth the other time. I still have the Parker, so I guess I don't really regret my choices.

But mostly, I'm pretty happy with what I am using now.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Apr 7, 2017)

Fender Esquier Scorpion.

metal as fk.

https://imgur.com/ePFd5tF


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 7, 2017)

Marty Friedman's Jackson KE1. I'll buy one.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 7, 2017)

The bc rich zoltan bathory assassin. I kick myself everyday for selling that thing. Say what you want about the band or bc rich, but that guitar was a beast and once I swapped the pups it was probably the best sub 1k guitar I've ever played


----------



## stevexc (Apr 7, 2017)

Might be a couple of odd ones, but the Jon Donais ESP and the Gibson Faded Cherry Flying V.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 7, 2017)

Any of the Ibanez SZ Prestige line (such awesome guitars) and the ESP XJ series.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 7, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Any of the Ibanez SZ Prestige line (such awesome guitars) and the ESP XJ series.



Oh jeez, I forgot about the SZ.
Also, I'd like to see the SV again...

...It occurs to me that I'm a little unhappy with some of Ibanez's more recent decisions...


----------



## watson503 (Apr 7, 2017)

The Ibanez Axstar. Got one for my 13th birthday, still kick myself for selling it a few years down the road in high school.


----------



## Dani2901 (Apr 7, 2017)

defenitely all those early 90's ibanez


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 7, 2017)

Dani2901 said:


> defenitely all those early 90's ibanez



^this 
That art designs on RGs and JPM.
And RG565 in black, white and both blue 
With lopro edge.... please please


----------



## blacai (Apr 7, 2017)

I do need this...
http://www.caparisonguitars.com/en/products/discontinued/item/tat-ii


----------



## StrmRidr (Apr 7, 2017)

The MIJ Jackson DK2M with the maple capped headstock. A good friend of mine has a black one and I have been harassing him for the last five years to sell it to me with no success.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 7, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Cool idea.
> 
> For me, it's a bit of a toss-up. I really wanted an Ibanez RG1077XL or RG2027X, and actually came very close to buying each, but opted for a Parker Fly one time and a Brian Moore and a Roland Guitar Synth the other time. I still have the Parker, so I guess I don't really regret my choices.
> 
> But mostly, I'm pretty happy with what I am using now.



I support this opinion. As a progressive idea, I'd like to see the RG2027X in the S shape (they've done a few in the 6 strings realm) so I could have my dream guitar...


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## BouhZik (Apr 7, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> The MIJ Jackson DK2M with the maple capped headstock. A good friend of mine has a black one and I have been harassing him for the last five years to sell it to me with no success.



I came to talk about the same model. 
maple board and headstock, black binding and sharkies. I'd like jackson to use that combo again.


----------



## endmysuffering (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd bring back the warlock pro x that was made I japan, fight me.


----------



## Hinhale (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## endmysuffering (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm glad to see a healthy amount of bc rich suggestions.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 7, 2017)

Also, Godin's Redline Serie


----------



## BigBossAF (Apr 7, 2017)

It's not a very old one, but it was discontinued last year. The Ibanez SIX27FDBG is just beautiful. The wood and the bindings, plus the action on this was confortably low. Too bad I couldn't buy one when they were up :'(


----------



## exo (Apr 7, 2017)

The ORIGINAL Joe Perry Les Paul from the late 90's


----------



## Bforber (Apr 7, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Came to me while I was in blacai's thread, and I figured it might as well be its own topic.
> 
> Is there a model that's no longer in production that you want to see again?
> 
> ...



I super wanted one of these, too.


It didn't help seeing Issac Delahaye from Epica having a 7 string version, either.


----------



## gunch (Apr 7, 2017)

SF470





SC1620





AX1220

I want one of each, someday


----------



## vilk (Apr 7, 2017)

I always thought this was a cool baritone guitar.


----------



## Jujex (Apr 7, 2017)

THis





Carvin Cl450. I just barely found out about it last year and they discontinued it for all the hideous new Kiesel models. The midi nylons are out there but I don't want all the midi nonesense, just a beautiful nylon shredder.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Bforber said:


> I super wanted one of these, too.
> 
> 
> It didn't help seeing Issac Delahaye from Epica having a 7 string version, either.



Oh GOD, yes... That, and Sabaton had them for a little while too.



blasphemer said:


>



No joke, one of those is sitting in a local shop down where I live, with that exact color.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Nlelith (Apr 8, 2017)

^Schecter, please.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 8, 2017)

Schecter plz


----------



## Force (Apr 8, 2017)

I too believe Jackson screwed up dumping this sensational stunner from the list.


----------



## Hinhale (Apr 8, 2017)

^ Ah yes, the MIJ Dinkys were great!


----------



## NeglectedField (Apr 8, 2017)

All this talk of Ibanez AX'es reminds me of hankering for this when I was about 15 






I don't think the novelty of a d-tuner obnoxiously sat on top of the body as opposed to a Hipshot type thing really caught on. Was just part of the nu-metal craze.


----------



## bloodjunkie (Apr 8, 2017)

If it were up to me every model of anything would have a Kahler option.


----------



## crackout (Apr 9, 2017)

Hinhale said:


>



The correct answer.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 9, 2017)

anything from the late 80s / early 90s
ibanez, jackson, esp, kramer, hamer, bc rich etc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2017)

The regular PRS (SE) Singlecuts. 






They got the S2 Singlecuts, the 245, the McCarty Singlecut, the Tremonti... But they ditched the standard, plain jane Singlecut awhile back. 

The biggest offender was ditching the Singlecut Trem.






That, and the Navarro. Especially the black one.






Also, the Spector Legend basses with the reverse-P config.






A lot of that classic Spector tone came from the reverse P. Not sure WHY they went for a standard P config on the newer ones.


----------



## You (Apr 9, 2017)

The ESP LTD SC 607 2 Tone sunburst would be quite splendid if ESP were to return it into production


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 9, 2017)

How 'bout one that never happened? The Paul/Bruce Ibanez Racer X prototypes.


----------



## Mad-Max (Apr 9, 2017)

I actually have been wanting Ibanez to release a more modern adaptation of the Destroyer. 

Make it have the specs of a prestige RG or S series guitar. I would be saving up for that puppy right now and would forget that all other explorer type guitars existed. 

Also, they need to make one with better upper fret access. That's the only thing holding back the current models they have. I have one. Great for rhythms but for leads, it's a little bit more challenging to play once you get up to the higher frets.


----------



## Djentlyman (Apr 9, 2017)

BigViolin said:


> How 'bout one that never happened? The Paul/Bruce Ibanez Racer X prototypes.



Bruce did release a model with Guilford guitars last year which is reminiscent of the Racer X days.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 9, 2017)

Peavey Vortex (I love that shape)
Ibanez 540PII
Jackson Phil Collen (arch top model)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 9, 2017)

I'd like to bring back the Ibanez SZ. Not sure if this counts, but Ibanez needs to bring back the RGA's to the Prestige line asap.


----------



## Chisorg1570 (Apr 9, 2017)

K7
RGT prestige
Jpm


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 10, 2017)

Prestige RGAs


----------



## bostjan (Apr 10, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Schecter plz



Wow, seriously?!

I used to work at a Schecter dealer, and we had 2 or 3 of those, and they took years to sell. I think we had to mark them down to 20% below cost to move them. Meanwhile, Ibanez AX7's and Squire showmaster 7's and even DeArmond's weird retro 7 string monstrosity were coming and going.

My boss offered me the Schecter Avenger at a ridiculous discount, and I refused. My hand and the weird V-shaped neck just couldn't get along.


----------



## endmysuffering (Apr 10, 2017)

Has anyone suggested the rg2228? It's a cult classic this point.


----------



## vilk (Apr 10, 2017)

I used to have one, but I felt the fixed locking nut/bridge system was pretty unnecessary. I think some people had problems with those bridges when adjusting them, too.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2017)

BigViolin said:


> How 'bout one that never happened? The Paul/Bruce Ibanez Racer X prototypes.



Are there pictures of those?


----------



## endmysuffering (Apr 10, 2017)

vilk said:


> I used to have one, but I felt the fixed locking nut/bridge system was pretty unnecessary. I think some people had problems with those bridges when adjusting them, too.



Thanks for the info on that. I was thinking of picking one up one day, if the price dropped enough, purely for the fixed bridge.


----------



## Arkhanum (Apr 10, 2017)

oracles said:


> The god damn Jackson KE-7. I've been after one for years now.



I want one of those as well as a Kelly Bass


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 10, 2017)

This always seemed like an interesting one to me. Never got the opportunity to try one before they stopped making them.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 10, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Wow, seriously?!
> 
> I used to work at a Schecter dealer, and we had 2 or 3 of those, and they took years to sell. I think we had to mark them down to 20% below cost to move them. Meanwhile, Ibanez AX7's and Squire showmaster 7's and even DeArmond's weird retro 7 string monstrosity were coming and going.
> 
> My boss offered me the Schecter Avenger at a ridiculous discount, and I refused. My hand and the weird V-shaped neck just couldn't get along.



Haha, I know their fanbase is pretty small but I do dig the shape. 

They did release a new version a couple years ago that I think was discontinued almost immediately, though it was flat-top with a kiesel-style bevel.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 10, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Haha, I know their fanbase is pretty small but I do dig the shape.
> 
> They did release a new version a couple years ago that I think was discontinued almost immediately, though it was flat-top with a kiesel-style bevel.



Have you played one?

I dig the shape of the body, too. It's different and yet still functional. My issues were all with playability. I'm fairly picky about my necks, though, I can only play necks with a relatively modern profile. I can't stand those really extreme V-necks, like some of the vintage Fender reissues from the 1990's, Ovations from the 1990's, or basically anything from the 1990's that was supposed to be over-the-top retro. To me, the Avenger had exactly that neck profile. I always wondered what the deal was with that neck profile on a sevenstring guitar. Like, what seven stringer is sitting around saying "I love my modern guitars, but I really wish I had just one guitar where the neck was a tree branch cut into four pieces.

It's all a matter of personal taste, though, so


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 10, 2017)

I've got a Schecter A7. The neck is a little bulky but it compliments the 4 billion pound weight of the guitar lol. Seriously though... mine weighs in at 10.2 lbs... heaviest guitar I've ever had. It's def not my favorite player but I do dig the FR with Sustainiac sometimes.


----------



## narad (Apr 10, 2017)

Well not bring it back, but Ibanez should have finished Chris Broderick's sig, and I'm sure many other awesome sigs for artists that ultimately moved to Jackson/ESP instead. This is a perfect 7-string guitar body to me:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 10, 2017)

i found a schecter a8 on reverb. I've been trying to hold off buying it but this thread has reignited my gas for one. CURSE YOU


----------



## Eden (Apr 10, 2017)

For me, it's probably gonna be the Gibson E2 Explorer run they did from like 79'-82' (I think). I'm a big explorer fan and these guitars just seemed to have everything I like, the finishes they had were beautiful, especially the natural one. Topped with ebony fret boards and I think they even had some bevels to them. The only people I think I've seen really use them are Claudio from Coheed & Cambria, who mains one, and Bill from Mastodon was selling one some months back.

Honestly, I think that the ghost frets that Chapman guitars puts out are close in concept but there's just something about those classic Gibsons.


----------



## JohnTanner (Apr 11, 2017)

THESE


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2017)

The V shapes that Ibanez used to make. From the Rocket Rolls to the VBTs and whatever in between: in both trem and hardtail models.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 11, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Have you played one?
> 
> I dig the shape of the body, too. It's different and yet still functional. My issues were all with playability. I'm fairly picky about my necks, though, I can only play necks with a relatively modern profile. I can't stand those really extreme V-necks, like some of the vintage Fender reissues from the 1990's, Ovations from the 1990's, or basically anything from the 1990's that was supposed to be over-the-top retro. To me, the Avenger had exactly that neck profile. I always wondered what the deal was with that neck profile on a sevenstring guitar. Like, what seven stringer is sitting around saying "I love my modern guitars, but I really wish I had just one guitar where the neck was a tree branch cut into four pieces.
> 
> It's all a matter of personal taste, though, so



Yes, I own an A7+ from 1999. The neck profile is comparable to my Les Paul in thickness, but luckily I'm in the minority that actually likes thick necks. I'm not super picky about neck profiles, I can play an Ibanez no problem, but I do prefer thicker profiles. 

It is also heavy as hell. That seems a common theme with these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2017)

narad said:


> Well not bring it back, but Ibanez should have finished Chris Broderick's sig, and I'm sure many other awesome sigs for artists that ultimately moved to Jackson/ESP instead. This is a perfect 7-string guitar body to me:



Yeah it's kind of a shame they scrapped the who thing once he bailed on them. 

I mean, he left them literally weeks before NAMM when everything was pretty well squared away on his signature models. There's got to be some completed or partially completed guitars somewhere.


----------



## noise in my mind (Apr 11, 2017)

charvel 750xl


----------



## yuri_1973 (Apr 11, 2017)

jl-austin said:


> Peavey Vortex (I love that shape)
> Ibanez 540PII
> Jackson Phil Collen (arch top model)



I second those 2 latter ones .... 540PII and PC Archtop !!


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 11, 2017)

The voodoo series Gibsons. Particularly the V's and Explorers.
Prestige RGA's


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 11, 2017)

Pensa Suhr, Kramer Stagemaster, Kramer Nightswan, Ibanez FGM's, Charvel 750XL to name but a few.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 11, 2017)

Spicypickles said:


> The voodoo series Gibsons. Particularly the V's and Explorers.
> Prestige RGA's



Gibson re-released an updated voodoo LP last year. I played one in a local shop and it was pretty nice. Personally like the aesthetic of the older version but this still looked pretty good in person. (I know you were referencing the V and Explorer more than the LP but thought I'd chime in anyway, lol).

http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2016/USA/Les-Paul-Voodoo-2016.aspx


----------



## endmysuffering (Apr 11, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Gibson re-released an updated voodoo LP last year. I played one in a local shop and it was pretty nice. Personally like the aesthetic of the older version but this still looked pretty good in person. (I know you were referencing the V and Explorer more than the LP but thought I'd chime in anyway, lol).
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2016/USA/Les-Paul-Voodoo-2016.aspx



I now I want that 2016 black voodoo to come back.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Apr 11, 2017)

Dave mustaine AXXION..... cuz reasons


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 11, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Are there pictures of those?




http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/racerx88/Bruce03.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p43/all_charges_dropped/RacerXPaulandBruce.jpg

http://www.racerxband.com/pictures/misc/paulandbruce.jpg


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 12, 2017)

BigViolin said:


>



fixed for you  next time past the links into the Image icon


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 12, 2017)

BigViolin said:


> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/racerx88/Bruce03.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p43/all_charges_dropped/RacerXPaulandBruce.jpg
> 
> http://www.racerxband.com/pictures/misc/paulandbruce.jpg



The explorer looks nice but the other not so much...


----------



## Malkav (Apr 12, 2017)

odibrom said:


> The explorer looks nice but the other not so much...



I'm with this guy in not really seeing the appeal, but different strokes  


I nominate the Ovation Breadwinner, but in a 7 string with fanned frets  and headless (Because this is basically just a fantasy thread anyway)
















I want a harem of them, and every time I walk in I want this song to play



#lifegoalz


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 12, 2017)

So, like, if Strandberg made a version of that, basically??


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 12, 2017)

ibanez rga





peavey rotor. this thing was super ahead of its time. incorporating an option for either string through, or stop tail options. and bunch of other interesting innovative stuff





jackson sls3





gibson bfg. it wasn't much of a seller. people hated it. i thought it was super cool. i did think that the flat frets were odd, but aside from that, it was a great player





dean soltero. love or hate dean, this guitar body, in my opinion, is/was the sexiest single cut ever released. dont care much for the dbz bolero, nor the dean b zelinsky single cuts that were replacing the soltero


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 12, 2017)

Malkav said:


> I'm with this guy in not really seeing the appeal, but different strokes
> 
> 
> I nominate the Ovation Breadwinner, but in a 7 string with fanned frets  and headless (Because this is basically just a fantasy thread anyway)



so you basically want a canton klein.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 12, 2017)

soliloquy said:


> dean soltero. love or hate dean, this guitar body, in my opinion, is/was the sexiest single cut ever released. dont care much for the dbz bolero, nor the dean b zelinsky single cuts that were replacing the soltero



So, as someone who's never seen a Soltero in person, what was the major difference between that, the DBZ and Diamond guitars version?? Cause I've only had the opportunity to try the latter two. My biggest gripe with those was the V neck- I'm assuming the original didn't have that?


----------



## McBrain (Apr 12, 2017)

Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 12, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> So, as someone who's never seen a Soltero in person, what was the major difference between that, the DBZ and Diamond guitars version?? Cause I've only had the opportunity to try the latter two. My biggest gripe with those was the V neck- I'm assuming the original didn't have that?




well, the deal soltero SL were the japanese made that had a round c/dish type of neck. the korean and the american had a V neck. korean had a hard V, while the american had a softer V. the japanese were also 1 11/16 wide nuts. the korean claimed to be that wide, but the 2 i tried were sure narrow at 1 5/8th. i would have kept my korean one if it wasn't for the narrow nut. loved that guitar to bits. plus, the korean also came with strap locks built into the guitar, plus push/pull knobs and if memory serves me right, dimarzio pickups. 

aside from that, aesthetically speaking, the bolero are a bit flatter on the top, and the edges aren't as sharp, nor as deep. plus, they have their weight stop tail engraving and the 2 knobs which seem a lil naked. to my eyes, at least. at for the most part, the bolero (as far as i know) are using maple necks, while the solteros used the mahogany necks.

the strettavita, i haven't seen in person, so i'm not sure how they are. but from online, they seem very similar to the bolero (Which do look very similar to the original soltero, i must admit). though they have the funky zglied neck. not sure how that feels either. and they, too, come with maple necks. i'm not a fan of maple necks, but thats just me.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 12, 2017)

Washburn Stealth and the Southern Cross.



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't think these were mentioned: the Fender HM Strats and the Peavey Vandenberg Signature.


----------



## vilk (Apr 12, 2017)

Gibson Voodoo series


----------



## Mechanos71 (Apr 12, 2017)

narad said:


> Well not bring it back, but Ibanez should have finished Chris Broderick's sig, and I'm sure many other awesome sigs for artists that ultimately moved to Jackson/ESP instead. This is a perfect 7-string guitar body to me:



The inspiration for your Daemoness is showing.


----------



## Mechanos71 (Apr 12, 2017)

To actually contribute to the thread I second the opinion about rereleasing the Gibson E2 Explorer, but only as a Claudio signature... because Claudio needs a sig.


----------



## arasys (Apr 12, 2017)

old school kramers with banana headstock 








Gibson gothic series (or any model similar to Jesper Stromblad's black Gibson explorer) 






and of course... the entire Jackson Stars line.. especially RR-J2SP


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 12, 2017)

odibrom said:


> The explorer looks nice but the other not so much...



Well, it's a copy of an Epiphone wlishire/olympic from the mid 60's that's about the most non metal thing short of a jazz box but Gilbert was ripping peoples faces off with it in 1987. 

It's more of a goofy, ironic, nostalgia thing. They were kinda cool because they were so different than what everyone else was playing.

The original epiphone was cooler than the ibanez imo. I didn't get to play the prototype but the epi was funky as hell, super light and thin but not metal at all until Paul picked it up.


----------



## DeepSixed (Apr 12, 2017)

arasys said:


> old school kramers with banana headstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 12, 2017)

Djentlyman said:


> Bruce did release a model with Guilford guitars last year which is reminiscent of the Racer X days.



Very cool. It's good to see Bruce playing again as I heard he had some hand issues. I remember seeing a clip of him at namm from a couple of years ago...still ripping.


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 12, 2017)

Always loved the looks of the WI64.


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2017)

MTM-2 (not MTM-20 with the seven inlay) or any Edge-fx 6er RG


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 13, 2017)

Ibanez RGR
Jackson DXMG/DKMG/DKMGT


----------



## Malkav (Apr 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> so you basically want a canton klein.



I know about the Kleins/Cantons, but the body shape isn't the same and he's a small builder so it's not bringing a guitar model back it's just paying someone a buttload of money to produce what you want, which honestly you could go to hundreds of different luthiers for.

Also if memory serves me correctly those Cantons tend to be semi hollow, which is not something I'd be keen on 

The Breadwinner is what inspired Klein so I think it'd be cool to see it come back.

Also this in a 7 string:


----------



## odibrom (Apr 13, 2017)

BigViolin said:


> Well, it's a copy of an Epiphone wlishire/olympic from the mid 60's that's about the most non metal thing short of a jazz box but Gilbert was ripping peoples faces off with it in 1987.
> 
> It's more of a goofy, ironic, nostalgia thing. They were kinda cool because they were so different than what everyone else was playing.
> 
> The original epiphone was cooler than the ibanez imo. I didn't get to play the prototype but the epi was funky as hell, super light and thin but not metal at all until Paul picked it up.



Thanks for the input... Still, it does not ring my bells...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 13, 2017)

soliloquy said:


> ibanez rga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a peavey rotor. Great feeling guitar. I love the neck. It weighs a ....ing ton though. I will never play that thing strapped around my neck. It rivals the weight of my acrylic guitar. Talk about a pain in the neck.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 13, 2017)

Señor Voorhees;4730216 said:


> I have a peavey rotor. Great feeling guitar. I love the neck. It weighs a ....ing ton though. I will never play that thing strapped around my neck. It rivals the weight of my acrylic guitar. Talk about a pain in the neck.



really? thats surprising. i tried a few rotors (the neckthrough models) and all of them were VERY light. some of the lightest guitars i've tried. and also very articulate acoustically too.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 13, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah it's kind of a shame they scrapped the who thing once he bailed on them.
> 
> I mean, he left them literally weeks before NAMM when everything was pretty well squared away on his signature models. There's got to be some completed or partially completed guitars somewhere.



They did release a fairly similar RGA7 Prestige:








noise in my mind said:


> charvel 750xl



And the Fusion


----------



## Lotra (Apr 14, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Came to me while I was in blacai's thread, and I figured it might as well be its own topic.
> 
> Is there a model that's no longer in production that you want to see again?
> 
> ...


Played one a few years ago in a guitar shop and it felt cheap af, not my cup of tea


----------



## Lotra (Apr 14, 2017)

JohnTanner said:


> THESE



Yes please


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 14, 2017)

man you all sure have some, let say "interesting", taste in guitars 


although I agree with a couple of models, the majority of stuff in here is, well..... "interesting" with a couple of guitars that could easily belong to the funny guitars tread


----------



## odibrom (Apr 15, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> man you all sure have some, let say "interesting", taste in guitars
> 
> 
> although I agree with a couple of models, the majority of stuff in here is, well..... "interesting" with a couple of guitars that could easily belong to the funny guitars tread



So true...


----------



## You (Apr 15, 2017)

narad said:


> Well not bring it back, but Ibanez should have finished Chris Broderick's sig, and I'm sure many other awesome sigs for artists that ultimately moved to Jackson/ESP instead. This is a perfect 7-string guitar body to me:



 I would certainly like to see this being in production.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 16, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> man you all sure have some, let say "interesting", taste in guitars
> 
> 
> although I agree with a couple of models, the majority of stuff in here is, well..... "interesting" with a couple of guitars that could easily belong to the funny guitars tread



Lol...I realize all guitars are a matter of taste, but for me and where I'm at, I put up what I did because of ease of use. Those guitars kick ass for recording and that's mostly what I'm doing atm.


----------



## SJShinn (Apr 16, 2017)

Hinhale said:


>



THIS


----------



## linthat22 (Apr 17, 2017)

that short guy said:


> The bc rich zoltan bathory assassin. I kick myself everyday for selling that thing. Say what you want about the band or bc rich, but that guitar was a beast and once I swapped the pups it was probably the best sub 1k guitar I've ever played




I still have mine. I got the maple maple version. Have you checked out his model from Diamond Guitars? Looks wise, they're close.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 17, 2017)

JohnTanner said:


> THESE



That with a maple board and matching h.s is my perfect guitar. What is that model called? The 2016 Schecter Banshees look rather similar, matching headstock too which is nice! 


I love the '83 Kramer Pacer Imperial. The maple fretboard + headstock with that colour is just gorgeous!


----------



## Velokki (Apr 29, 2017)

For me it's without a doubt the Washburn WM526. Mainly because the body shape and neck are perhaps the best I've ever played. Got a green one that got a fair bit of attention in its NGD thread here. My wish would be the WM527, a sevenstring version of the 526. I promise you; try that body shape and neck and I dare you to find better! The neck practically plays itself, and the guitar is superbly balanced and comfy against the body. I would change the body woods and make some design changes in the hardware, but overall it's just a darn fantastic axe. Washburn just decided to be a total ....dump for the years 2009-2013, nicely ignoring everyone with their offerings, but now that they've got the Parallaxe line and everything, I seriously think they could and should reintroduce the USA WM series.


----------



## Gio18 (May 2, 2017)

Velokki said:


> For me it's without a doubt the Washburn WM526. Mainly because the body shape and neck are perhaps the best I've ever played. Got a green one that got a fair bit of attention in its NGD thread here. My wish would be the WM527, a sevenstring version of the 526. I promise you; try that body shape and neck and I dare you to find better! The neck practically plays itself, and the guitar is superbly balanced and comfy against the body. I would change the body woods and make some design changes in the hardware, but overall it's just a darn fantastic axe. Washburn just decided to be a total ....dump for the years 2009-2013, nicely ignoring everyone with their offerings, but now that they've got the Parallaxe line and everything, I seriously think they could and should reintroduce the USA WM series.



Ever since I saw marc okubo (veil of maya) play the usa washburns I've always wanted one. They should bring it back!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2017)

Velokki said:


> For me it's without a doubt the Washburn WM526. Mainly because the body shape and neck are perhaps the best I've ever played. Got a green one that got a fair bit of attention in its NGD thread here. My wish would be the WM527, a sevenstring version of the 526. I promise you; try that body shape and neck and I dare you to find better! The neck practically plays itself, and the guitar is superbly balanced and comfy against the body. I would change the body woods and make some design changes in the hardware, but overall it's just a darn fantastic axe. Washburn just decided to be a total ....dump for the years 2009-2013, nicely ignoring everyone with their offerings, but now that they've got the Parallaxe line and everything, I seriously think they could and should reintroduce the USA WM series.



The Washburn USA CS pretty much went out of business, which is why they stopped making cool stuff.


----------



## mrdm53 (May 2, 2017)

I would love to see Ibanez DT 350 on the market again. With proper bridge and 24 frets.


----------



## max3000 (May 2, 2017)

They should reissue the RG565 as a prestige model.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 2, 2017)

^this...in black and white also.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (May 2, 2017)

Epiphone Prophecy SG.
Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## kylendm (May 2, 2017)

I might be in the minority but I always liked Ibanez's Ghostrider series





Shawn Lane even had his own.


----------



## Omura (May 3, 2017)

It's probably all been said but:
Ibanez rgXL series, everything I want in a guitar and nothing else.


----------



## Science_Penguin (May 3, 2017)

I like how this thread is slowly turning into the "Dammit, Ibanez..." thread.

Apparently they've got a real problem of releasing cool stuff and then, for some reason, discontinuing it- I just remembered the Darkstone in particular was the one I wanted back when it was out.

...Also the SV. Don't remember if anyone mentioned that one yet:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 3, 2017)

Bring back the gibson explorer baritone. 




28" scale, explorer shape AND IT'S SILVERBURST. It's like having an explorer version of Mike mushok's baritone prs


----------



## prlgmnr (May 3, 2017)

OMG how did I not know about that?? I literally need that right this exact minute.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> I like how this thread is slowly turning into the "Dammit, Ibanez..." thread.
> 
> Apparently they've got a real problem of releasing cool stuff and then, for some reason, discontinuing it-



Love em or hate em, Ibanez has a knack for being way ahead of the curve, almost to their detriment. 

Every Ibanez production model mentioned here was a commercial failure to some extent in its time only to later become highly sought after.


----------



## Gio18 (May 4, 2017)

Speaking of ibanez...i tried the rg3120 and my god that thing was the best Ibanez I have ever played!!! Even the look was beautiful


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Nag (May 4, 2017)

Jackson RR24.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 4, 2017)

Maverick X-1


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2017)

I completely forgot about Maverick! They made some really killer stuff. Very in the Ibanez vein with thin, flat necks.


----------



## nienturi (May 4, 2017)

Ibanez RV470, absolutely. Why? It has an lader body, one piece q-sawn maple neck, rw fretboard, 22 frets, brass trem block, 2 point trem, hsh, gotoh locking tuners, radius type body form, thicker ibanez type neck (viper) and appearance. 










Want to see it in action, watch Savatage live and see what was Alex Skolnick playing;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAQJRMDmGY8


----------



## Science_Penguin (May 4, 2017)

Oooh, now that's one I can get behind.

I've discovered I'm not a big fan of 24 frets over the years, it'd be nice if more Ibanez guitars had the option of 22.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (May 5, 2017)

Fender Heartfield Talon. My first real guitar I found at a swap meet, guy wanted 60 bucks. For some stupid reason I sold it.. Would be nice if they still made these again..


----------



## lewis (May 5, 2017)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Fender Heartfield Talon. My first real guitar I found at a swap meet, guy wanted 60 bucks. For some stupid reason I sold it.. Would be nice if they still made these again..



I love more sharp/pointy pickguard shapes too!. That is lovely. Just screams like 80's shredder which is fine by me!!!!!


----------



## Malkav (May 5, 2017)

I always thought it was really cool the way maverick mounted their volume and tone knobs, I had an old RG390DX that someone put a Lo-Pro in, and the bridge actually sat so much lower that the bar would sometimes catch the top of a pot and I thought the Maverick thing was a great way to avoid that


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 5, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Love em or hate em, Ibanez has a knack for being way ahead of the curve, almost to their detriment.
> 
> Every Ibanez production model mentioned here was a commercial failure to some extent in its time only to later become highly sought after.


To be fair, Ibanez fans also have a knack of demanding the most bizarre things and then never actually ponying up the cash when Ibanez does them.

I mean... RGT Prestige models? People just bought the cheaper bolt-ons anyway, because when they SAID they wanted neckthrough RGs, what they MEANT was they wanted them at the same price as the Bolt-Ons.

When people said they wanted more extreme shapes, they brought out things like the Glaive, Halberd and Falchion - none of which sold because they were "too much". 

When people wanted more traditional, set neck designs, they brought out the Darkstone - which everyone loved but nobody paid for. 

When they wanted more tonal options, they had a raft of models with the Double Edge... most of which barely sold at all because of the price premium.

Reissue RG550 in RFR, DY? They did them, Jemsite went NUTS over them.... and then nobody bought them because the multipiece necks and titanium rods made them "not true reissues" - even though both of those features are upgrades and the SAME PEOPLE were crying out for those features on other, new models.

Anniversary models in neon finishes? Same deal. Every Jemsiter had been asking for neons, swirls and whatnot for YEARS. And they came out, and suddenly everyone went from "I'd totally buy one of those" to "I'd totally buy one of those.... if I had the cash". 

The Xiphos got slammed when it was new for having the Edge 3 bridge.

The RG565? Turns out, it wasn't 100 people asking for that one. It was 10 people, 10 times each. Poor seller.




None of these things are Ibanez fault, but I certainly can't blame them for no longer taking their audience entirely seriously when they clamor for some niche feature or specific reissue, because historically, Ibanez have been burned over and over by trying to satisfy a vocal minority.

It's really more amazing to me that they still experiment at all, with things like the RG Kaoss. They could very easily just go into offering a raft of TobaccoBurst RG style guitars and bring no new features to the table ever again - they would likely make a similar amount of money, rather than pour time and effort into freaky guitars that don't sell, that they then get beaten over the head about reissuing for 20 years by the 3 people that thought they were cool....who then don't buy the reissue either.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 5, 2017)

I think ibanez does really good with their offerings.
ahead of the curve on production sevens and multi scales.

I'll admit I'm one of those people asking for things that I probably won't buy...

I love the rgat62 they just put out...and I say I want a prestige one...but what I mean is I want someone else to buy one and then sell it to me second hand.


----------



## Grindspine (May 5, 2017)

Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## odibrom (May 5, 2017)

I've got 2 7 string double edges and there are 2 6 stringers double edge on local resell site with a nice price tag, but I'm out of money.

One of my 7s double edge was bought new back in 2001/2, the other was bought last year. Greatest guitars ever my hands have played...


----------



## Ludgate (May 5, 2017)

I've got one, the Peavey Vandenberg. Short-scale super strat with violin-esque cutaways. Oh, and reversed headstock.


----------



## dirtool (May 5, 2017)




----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (May 5, 2017)

dirtool said:


>



Oh, man. I pined over this for such a long time. I unfortunately never got one


----------



## gunch (May 5, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I completely forgot about Maverick! They made some really killer stuff. Very in the Ibanez vein with thin, flat necks.



Didn't they endorse Jim Root for like a day 

Still them knobs


----------



## bostjan (May 5, 2017)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Fender Heartfield Talon. My first real guitar I found at a swap meet, guy wanted 60 bucks. For some stupid reason I sold it.. Would be nice if they still made these again..



Hell yeah. One of the comfiest superstrats ever!


----------



## MoonJelly (May 5, 2017)

I thought the Dean Mach V was a killer shape, but looking back I wish the appointments were different. Floyd + flame maple please, this guitar begs to be a far-out shredder.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 5, 2017)

*RG2027X:*






*Ibanez RG7620M-SOL*


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 5, 2017)

MoonJelly said:


> I thought the Dean Mach V was a killer shape, but looking back I wish the appointments were different. Floyd + flame maple please, this guitar begs to be a far-out shredder.


Jesus christ, is that a guitar or a hang glider? The body is HUUUUUUUUUGE


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 5, 2017)

MoonJelly said:


> I thought the Dean Mach V was a killer shape, but looking back I wish the appointments were different. Floyd + flame maple please, this guitar begs to be a far-out shredder.



somethings are better left dead. It's like the bastard child of a roswell rhoads and a stealth or warrior.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 8, 2017)

EDIT: It's different strokes for different folks. I like it, but I'm 6'5" and 250+ lbs. so I can make it look like it's a reasonable size  I'm a huge fan of anything Z or X shaped tho


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 12, 2017)

For sure I would name the following ones:
1. Fender HM Strat - my girlfriend has one and it is absolutely amazing! I will definitely buy one in future. Still got amazing clean twangy tones as well as some very cool 80's-wibes-shreddy-crunch. Scotty Mishoe and Greg Howe used them a lot on their records 





2. Hamer Californian Elite. I own one loaded with BKP Nailbomb and it is a very good guitar for metal. Sounds kinda like a Les Paul a little bit to me because of Honduras Mahogany body. Gorgeous look!





3. Ibby RG550. Don't know why, but I don't like any of their new models half as well as I like this one...


----------



## odibrom (May 12, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> *RG2027X:*



I'm so lucky on having 2 of those... but that in an Saber model would be my dream guitar, they've done it with the 6 stringers...


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 12, 2017)

Ibby 442r
For me: a Strat killer.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 12, 2017)

I'd probably bring back the Ibanez John Petrucci model. Then I could just learn Glasgow Kiss and then I'd be set to go for the rest of my life.


----------



## Lada The Great (May 17, 2017)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


>



i saw one of those on reverb not that long ago. 
EDIT: it's actually still on there: https://reverb.com/item/5109555-pea...nd-sig-1-striking-2-tone-gun-metal-gray-black


----------



## couverdure (May 17, 2017)

Another one to the Ibanez list: the VBT700 V-Blade.






This one's from a store I know and the condition seems to be in perfect condition.



Lada The Great said:


>



I know like three different RJ Guitar Centers in my country that stock one of these in each, it seems like they're more commonplace for me than the rest of this site.


----------



## Dekay82 (May 17, 2017)

ESP SRC 6, or at least have some more exciting colors in the current line. How many guitars does that guy have? Why have the production models been black for the past ten years?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 17, 2017)

Epiphone korina Explorer. 

I don't know why I want one so bad but I do.


----------



## Science_Penguin (May 17, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Epiphone korina Explorer.
> 
> I don't know why I want one so bad but I do.



Yeah, those were REAL nice. Might could do with a pickup change, but if you wanted a cheap Explorer, those were solid.

The Korina V was pretty nice too.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 17, 2017)

For $1799 these were an absolute steal. They quickly raised the price to $2499 and I think that doomed the model.


----------



## dustygator (May 18, 2017)

Kramer Nightswan with the Ping Pong inlays. The Aztec paintjob is best looking IMO, but I wouldn't say no to a holoflash for the lulz.






And while they're at it, someone needs to bring back flip flop pink paintjobs as well. The Kramer Pacer I had would look anywhere from highlighter pink to blood red, depending on the angle.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (May 18, 2017)

+1 to the first run Banshees. Those were some serious guitars for the money. The current ones are gaudy as hell and have inferior hardware/pickups.


----------

